
A VPN Review Site Dominated Google Search with a Scam - drewrem
https://www.pcmag.com/news/367640/how-a-vpn-review-site-dominated-google-search-with-a-scam
======
CM30
This is pretty common in the web hosting scene, which this site's owner also
runs a similar dodgy website in. You see the same dodgy news article setup,
the same reliance on affiliate links for monetisation, the same questionable
reviews, hell even the owner being a non existent shill under a fake name.

The likes of the FTC and ASA definitely need to get more involved in these
markets, and start fining busineses/site owners hiding their links to promoted
companies and what not.

------
duskwuff
Not surprising. VPN referral marketing is a cesspool in general; generous
affiliate payments establish a huge incentive for "reviewers" to promote
whatever site is offering the best kickbacks at the moment, and a lack of
easily comparable (or verifiable!) features leaves little material for honest
reviewers to work with.

